# Am I the only fucking one that hate these talking animal movies?



## ∅ (Jan 27, 2008)

Bee movie, Stuart Little, Lion King, Over the Hedge etc.
Am I the only one that are tierd on this fucking messed up poor illustrated crap?
It's not the fact that they talk that pisses me off, the thing that pisses me off is that they try to make children feel compassionate for animals.
As if they were worth as much as humans.
Lizards can't feel anything, not pain, whether physical or mental, they have no memory what so fucking ever. The only god damn things reptiles can sense/feel is flee, defence, need to eat, need to reproduce.
Still Lizards here are illustrated with feelings emotions and sometimes a high intellect, what the hell. We're sending these signals to our children that these bees and lizards and shit can learn and think the same way we do?
Are they trying to make my future children ignorant, by sending false messenges. Why the fuck can't they just use animated humans, or real humans to make a real fucking movie?


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2008)

NO, you're not, but they're meant for younger publics


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 27, 2008)

_Lion King_ was awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

And anime is so realistic?


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 27, 2008)

Your not the only fucking one mate, your not the only one....



Cell said:


> And anime is so realistic?



Word, talking tigers and monkeys?


----------



## Twili (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't diss Lion King, it was fucking awesome


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 27, 2008)

Animals aren't equal to humans, but it's still okay to feel compassion for them.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Jan 27, 2008)

Talking animal movies annoy me to no end but they're made for the enjoyment of small children.


----------



## Para (Jan 27, 2008)

No need to lump Lion King in there; I think that CG kids movies are generally crap though.


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 27, 2008)

Para said:


> No need to lump Lion King in there; I think that CG kids movies are generally crap though.



But i must admit they really do the animation very good. I just wish it was something different for once.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Jan 27, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> Bee movie, Stuart Little, Lion King, Over the Hedge etc.
> Am I the only one that are tierd on this fucking messed up poor illustrated crap?
> It's not the fact that they talk that pisses me off, the thing that pisses me off is that they try to make children feel compassionate for animals.
> As if they were worth as much as humans.
> ...



Fuck you, Lion King was the shit.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2008)

Anomander Rake said:


> Fuck you, Lion King was the shit.



Damn right. The OP should be shot for stating such things.


----------



## batanga (Jan 27, 2008)

Older movies were good but this new "letz maek cuteCG animal moovie taht is exactly like the ones before except the main character is a badger instead of a dog" craze is stupid.

Also, why are sharks made looks so bad in these movies, that's racist and insulting.


----------



## Almaseti (Jan 27, 2008)

Anything can be good if done well.  Just because it's a movie about talking animals doesn't mean it has to suck.  So what if they use animals instead of humans?  There are only so many ways you can draw people before they all start to look boring.  Add animals and it's a little more interesting visually.  Or can be, anyway, because it's true some of them are crap.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 27, 2008)

How could you call lion king shit? It was probably the greatest animated children's movie of all time.

And the movies are intended for children, so It's to be expected that teens/adults don't really care for them.


----------



## Ico (Jan 27, 2008)

I've noticed alot of them coming out lately and their getting anoying,,but come on man,,Lion Kings the shit.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 27, 2008)

_Fuck you, Lion King was the shit._
Inserted into my post for truth.

I don't really mind those movies where the animals are drawn or pixelated, but I HATE the ones where they've got the animals irl talking. It's so cornball.


----------



## Denji (Jan 27, 2008)

Kids are easily amused, so if you have talking animals, it doesn't matter to them how garbage the movie is.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 27, 2008)

Talking lions are definitely more believable than a 12 year old with a demon fox sealed within him.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 27, 2008)

Kids believe anything, that's why they don't see the impossiblities of animals talking.  Animated movies are slightly better than those "realistic" ones, like the last two Garfields, Stuart Littles, Alvin and the Chipmunks, etc.  But Homeward Bound, wow that was the greatest live-action animal film ever.


----------



## Tash (Jan 27, 2008)

After the Lion King it's just become stupid and repetitive.
"HAY GUYZ CHECK OUT OUR NEW ORIGINAL MOVIE FOR TALKING RINGWORMS!!!11!1"


----------



## Naya (Jan 27, 2008)

No you're not.

Real life movies with real actors and talking animals are awful. It's annoying as hell - animals won't say such crap.

But stuff like Lion King or Shrek is awesome, I love them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 27, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> Bee movie, Stuart Little, Lion King, Over the Hedge etc.
> Am I the only one that are tierd on this fucking messed up poor illustrated crap?
> It's not the fact that they talk that pisses me off, the thing that pisses me off is that they try to make children feel compassionate for animals.
> As if they were worth as much as humans.
> ...


I loved Lion King. But they have all gone and become utter shit. Especially with the whoring of the 3D technology.

But really, all these movies do is encourage more furfaggotry and they should all yiff in hell.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 27, 2008)

I never really was a fan of talking animal movies but Lion King was awesome


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeez, movies with talking animals have gone to the dumps ever since after the Lion King... Lion King was epic in proportions by animation quality and the cast, I can tell. But using the 3D CGI have gone and made shitty movies... Come on, almost the majority of those movies had penguins. Ugh...


----------



## Zapdos (Jan 28, 2008)

Lion King was fucking epic. As well as some of the other Disney classics.
I dont care for movies like Finding Nemo and that movie with the surfing penguins -_-


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 28, 2008)

I just hated how not even a year after Madagascar came out, there was that other shitty zoo based one.

And then after Happy Feet came Surf's Up.

The worst part about the shitty 3D animal movies is those guys trendwhore off each other and create more and more crap just to get more money from stupid parents and their annoying kids.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Let the kids have their talking animal movies.  You got let them use their imagination and enjoy life before they realize "Life's a bitch and then you die."  If I didn't have happy memories of fictional animal characters like the TMNT, I would be so fucked up right now.


----------

